
TensorFlow as a Service – seeking feedback - vkuznet
https://github.com/vkuznet/TFaaS
======
vkuznet
Hi, we developed new general purpose framework (written in Go) to serve
TensorFlow models and seeking your feedback about existing and/or missing
functionality. Let us know your opinion.

~~~
sarthakjain
What are the types of models this supports?

~~~
vkuznet
should be any if it is TF one. We tested it with image and general
classification models which were provided by different people.

